# Mise à jour Ipad Jailbreaké



## Bartleby27 (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai jailbreaké mon Ipad I version 4.3.3 il  quelques jours. Aujourd'hui Itune me propose une mise à jour 4.3.5 que dois-je faire, vais-je perdre mon jailbreak?


----------



## Flibust007 (8 Août 2011)

Bartleby27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai jailbreaké mon Ipad I version 4.3.3 il  quelques jours. Aujourd'hui Itune me propose une mise à jour 4.3.5 que dois-je faire, vais-je perdre mon jailbreak?



*OUI*


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Deux solutions : soit tu fais la mise a jour 4.3.5 et tu perd ton jailbreak automatiquement, soit tu attend que le dev te propose une mise a jour de ton jailbreak.


----------



## Bartleby27 (8 Août 2011)

ok, merci, c'est quoi un dev? Comment vais-je apprendre qu'il y a une mise à jour qui est sortie?


----------



## Maxoubx (8 Août 2011)

c'est un développeur 
une mise a jour va sortir quand la version 5.0 sera là ! en attendant la 4.3.3 restera le dernier jailbreak de l'ios 4 maintenant il garde les failles pour l'ios 5

donc pour le moment attends l'ios 5 et reste en 4.3.3


----------



## murphy33 (9 Août 2011)

Salut,

Pense quand même à sauvegarder ton shsh Avec tinyumbrella au cas ou tu aurai la malchance de devoir restaurer ton iPad...


----------



## Bartleby27 (10 Août 2011)

ok merci mais là tu me parles chinois...


----------



## Benjamin875 (11 Août 2011)

Je profite du sujet pour poser quelques questions :
En jailbreak mon iPad 2 :

1) puis je toujours synchroniser mes photos ma musique mes apps via iTunes ?

2) j ai cru comprendre qu on ne pouvait pas sauvegarder via iTunes. Faut il installer quelque chose de particulier ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (11 Août 2011)

Personne pourrait m'expliquer brièvement ?


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je profite du sujet pour poser quelques questions :
> En jailbreak mon iPad 2 :
> 
> 1) puis je toujours synchroniser mes photos ma musique mes apps via iTunes ?
> ...




Tu peux toujours tout faire !!!! Tu peux également sauvegarder avec itunes. Le jailbreak n'empêche rien de tout ça !!!


----------



## Benjamin875 (13 Août 2011)

C'est bon mon iPad est jailbreaké ! J'ai installer installons et à moi les applications gratuites ! 
Je me pose juste la question si iCloud fonctionnera aussi avec les app craké. Déjà avec Pages il me semble que je peux envoyer les fichiers sur iwork donc bon ...


----------



## irishboy (13 Août 2011)

Avant de te poser cette question, attends de voir si les devs sortiront un jailbreak pour iOS 5 !!!

Le piratage d'appli c'est pas terrible !!! si tu utilise souvent l'appui achète la !!! Si c'est juste à titre d'essai je dis pas non !!!


----------



## Benjamin875 (13 Août 2011)

Mais en dehors d'avoir les applications gratuites qu est ce que ça apporte le jailbreak ??


----------



## irishboy (13 Août 2011)

Ça sert à tout sauf à pirater ^^

Non sérieusement. Le jailbreak sert à modifier en profondeur ton appareil.

Changer les icônes, supprimer les limites d'applis dans les dossiers, avoir des accusés de réception, utiliser le bluetooth pour l'archange de fichiers, et j'en passe.

franchement si je peux me permettre de donner mon avis, j'adore le jailbreak. Je peux pas imaginer mon iphone sans lui.

Rien que pour bitesms par exemple !!! Et puis le jailbreak est bénéfique à Apple. Il s'inspire des tweaks des devs et les intègrent petit à petit.


----------



## Ipadprobleme (25 Août 2013)

Bonjour j'ai un ipad 3 qui est de version 6.1.3 
Je vais bientôt le jailbreaker  
Et avec la prochaine mise à jour iOS 7.0 je demande si je vais beuguer ou perdre le jailbreak 
Merci


----------



## ZeChef (29 Août 2013)

Salut
Le 6.1.3 ne se jailbreak pas !


----------

